

In 10 years, we won't use personal technology - soneca
http://www.nirandfar.com/2013/10/in-10-years-we-wont-use-personal-technology.html

======
gexla
Very timely article. Of course we would love to share strange devices which of
course would be immune to hackers, malware, snooping governments and other
shady entities. The hackers, crakcers and trackers would love this as well.

No thanks. Give me largely what I have now. Storage and processing power that
I can carry with me but that I can connect to utilities such as the internet.
Then at least I can somewhat choose what to trust to 3rd parties and attempt
to build my own barriers and other counter measures.

What about the opposite future? People talk about the death of the PC, but I
see the opposite, we are seeing the explosion of the PC. A PC is just a
(simplification) processor(s), storage and interfaces to connect to other
devices (physically or remotely.) The cell phone is the PC liberated from the
beige box. Cheap manufacturing (currently of which China is ground zero) is
enabling a wide array of different types of boards and processors. The
internet of things and the digital mesh is still in our future. With so many
of these devices in the wild, I would certainly own and carry many of these
myself.

------
Nanzikambe
There's certainly something to the idea, but I think one thing that can't be
over-estimated is our attachment to perceived "badges of status" (for lack of
a better term).

After all, that is what's spurring the current smart device bubble with people
constantly replacing phones and tablets.

I stuck with ancient brick-edition nokia for an age, and I've spent more time
explaining "why replace it if it ain't broke?" than I care to remember.

------
joshdance
Predictions are always dicey, but I like the idea of shared devices.

